# Ich war sicher, dass ich immer so wäre / sein würde.



## Luke Drillhead

I wrote a story for one of the sites where a native speaker corrects you.  In it I wanted to say, "I was sure I would always be so."  (Meaning I would always be like that.)  

  I wrote it as:  



> Ich war sicher, dass ich immer so wäre.



My corrector corrected it as: 


> Ich war sicher, dass ich immer so sein würde.



He then made a note: 


> Ich bin nicht sicher, ob man den Konjunktiv II Futur nehmen muss. Vielleicht ist deine Version auch richtig.



There was another very similar sentence in which I used the Konjuktive II.  I wanted to say: "I would always be good and pure -- always righteous."  

I wrote it as: 



> Ich wäre immer gut und rein – immer rechtschaffen.



He corrected it as: 


> Ich würde immer gut und rein sein– immer rechtschaffen.



He made the same notation -- that perhaps my use of the Konjuktive II was correct, but he wasn't sure.  

My question therefore is two-fold: 1. Was I correct in my use?  2. Is there some guideline to know when to use the Konjuktive II versus the "sein würde" case? (I forget the name of that case.)


----------



## manfy

1. Your corrector is correct!
2. "sein würde" is Konjunktiv II of future tense "sein werden". And this is usually necessary when you want to express a future aspect including it's uncertainty. (K2 takes care of the latter).
If you use K2, present tense, as in your example "Ich wäre immer gut und rein – immer rechtschaffen.", the K2 expresses a strong connotation of a conditional, e.g. "Ich wäre immer gut und rein – immer rechtschaffen." [unwritten after-thought: "...wenn da bloß nicht all diese Verlockungen wären...!")

BTW: K2 future can also express a conditional, depending on context, but it's by far not as strong as K2 present.


----------



## Dan2

Partially overlapping what manfy has already said...

There are several different English "would"s.  Relevant here:
1. Conditional "would": "I would be happy if I were rich."
2. Past tense of future "will": " I said I would be ready at noon." (At 10 I said, "I will be ready at noon".  It's now later, and I'm reporting what I said at 10.)

Conditional "would" usually corresponds to German K II ("Ich wäre froh, wenn...").  (When K II is identical to preterite, there is a strong tendency to use würde + infinitive: würde sagen.  Even when not identical, colloquial speech tends to würde + infinitive, except for "sein" and "haben".)

I think you were assuming, Luke, that "would be" is _always _to be translated as "wäre".  But when it's the second "would" above, "wäre" is not the best choice.  And your "would" is this past-of-future "would".  "I was sure that I would always be that way" means that at some point in the past, your thought was "I *am *sure that I *will *always be that way".  As has been discussed in several past threads, the closest German translation of this "would be" is "würde sein", altho the latter construction has slightly different connotations from the corresponding English phrase.

At least, the above is what I _think _I've learned thru being an attentive reader of this forum over a period of time...


----------



## Darth Nihilus

So, to put it simply:

K2 will always have an "IF" idea attached to it, regardless of whether you write the "if" or not.

Right?


----------



## manfy

Darth Nihilus said:


> So, to put it simply:
> 
> K2 will always have an "IF" idea attached to it, regardless of whether you write the "if" or not.
> 
> Right?


Yes, I think, that's a safe assumption! Context will determine whether it is a common, implied IF or whether it is an IF that better should be explixitly expressed.

For example:
* K2 in reported speech (= reporter doubts the reported statement)
"Er sagte, er wäre krank." [reporter thought: wenn man das wirklich so glauben will.]

* K2 for politeness:
"Ich hätte gern 500g Schinken." [unspoken: wenn das möglich ist/wäre]

* K2 for irrealis: (here the IF is usually explicitly expressed unless context makes the meaning absolutely clear)
"Ich würde in Frühpension gehen." [ wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen würde]


----------



## Sepia

... I might add - this is the tricky thing about languages and especially about German: You often get the question is this or this correct; and they both are, but have different meanings. Like here, starting with minor differences in attitude, up to significant factual differences.

Another example out of real life, analogue to the above was when German Chancellor Willy Brandt said
"Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer Staat."

Newspapers  quoted him something like this,

in the West,

"... Willy Brandt sagte, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sei ein demokratischer Staat."

and in the East,

"... Willy Brandt sagte, dass die BRD ein demokratischer Staat wäre."


Both factually identical but obvious differences in attitude - as one might expect.


----------



## Frank78

manfy said:


> 2. "sein würde" is Konjunktiv II of future tense "sein werden". And this is usually necessary when you want to express a future aspect including it's *uncertainty*. (K2 takes care of the latter).



What bothers me is the collision of uncertainty and the usage of "Ich bin sicher".  Especially since it was in the past and you know the outcome by now.

If you take sentences like:

"Ich war mir sicher, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen würde."
"Ich war mir sicher, dass ich ihn retten würde."
"Wir waren uns sicher, dass wir das Spiel gewinnen würden."

They all sounds negative like you didn't succeed.


----------



## berndf

I agree,_ Ich war sicher, dass ich immer so sein würde _suggests the assumption you were so sure of turned later out to be wrong. If that's what one want't to say, fine. If I wanted to say that nothing has changed I would say _Ich war sicher, dass ich immer so sein werde. _If I wanted to remain unspecific, I'd still prefer the variant with _werde_.


----------



## manfy

Frank78 said:


> "Ich war mir sicher, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen würde."
> "Ich war mir sicher, dass ich ihn retten würde."
> "Wir waren uns sicher, dass wir das Spiel gewinnen würden."
> 
> They all sounds negative like you didn't succeed.


I agree completely. In isolation the K2 in these sentences sounds like you failed, but additional context can turn this around 180 degrees:

"Ich war mir sicher, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen würde - und wir sehen nun ja, dass ich wieder mal recht hatte."
vs.
"Ich war mir sicher, dass ich die Prüfung bestehen würde - aber ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass diese eine, blöde Frage aus dem ersten Semester kommen könnte...! Wer erinnert sich schon an derart historischen Unterricht..."

Without any further details you can conclude that the first sentence expresses that the person passed, whereas the second sentence expresses he/she failed.

My point: K2 by itself does not guarantee anything, it's only hinting an idea (be it intentional or not) and the real meaning behind it is strongly dependent on context!


----------



## Darth Nihilus

manfy said:


> Yes, I think, that's a safe assumption! Context will determine whether it is a common, implied IF or whether it is an IF that better should be explixitly expressed.
> 
> For example:
> * K2 in reported speech (= reporter doubts the reported statement)
> "Er sagte, er wäre krank." [reporter thought: wenn man das wirklich so glauben will.]
> 
> * K2 for politeness:
> "Ich hätte gern 500g Schinken." [unspoken: wenn das möglich ist/wäre]
> 
> * K2 for irrealis: (here the IF is usually explicitly expressed unless context makes the meaning absolutely clear)
> "Ich würde in Frühpension gehen." [ wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen würde]



 One quick questions about your examples for reported speech:

If one used K1 "Er sagte, er sei krank", does that imply, that the speaker has _absolutely no doubt_ that the other individual was ill?


----------



## Premz

Darth Nihilus said:


> does that imply, that the speaker has _absolutely no doubt_ that the other individual was ill?



To me, it would rather mean that he claims to be ill and the speaker isn't certain of it.


----------



## ablativ

Darth Nihilus said:


> If one used K1 "Er sagte, er sei krank", does that imply, that the speaker has _absolutely no doubt_ that the other individual was ill?


No, not at all. It's just the grammatical rule to build sentences in the reported speech (Konjunktiv I).


----------



## manfy

Darth Nihilus said:


> If one used K1 "Er sagte, er sei krank", does that imply, that the speaker has _absolutely no doubt_ that the other individual was ill?


No, not at all!
K1 is the proper verb mood to be used for reported speech. Officially, K1 does not attach any opinion of the speaker to the reported speech. You read/hear it most often in news reports - for legal reasons.

Generally, the use of indicative instead of K1 indicates agreement of the speaker, i.e. "Er sagte, dass er krank ist."
Verb moods by themselves cannot express the speakers opinion with absolute certainty! They are only an indication. Only explicit statements can clarify the speakers opinion conclusively, e.g. "Er sagte, dass er krank sei *und das glaube ich ihm auch*."

However, realistically you have to put it into perspective. What I said above is correct for news reports and official documents and, let's say, for written language in general.
In spoken language, on the other hand, K1 has become somewhat rare and it is most often replaced with indicative. So, when you suddenly hear K1 within an environment that's normally using indicative, then K1 sounds like doubt from the speaker.

Unfortunately this usage pattern is hard to generalize! I know many people who use primarily indicative, then others who use all verb moods very correctly, and again others who tend to overuse Konjunktiv - all you can do is: listen and adapt to that specific environment.
*But for written language you should follow textbook rules!*


----------



## berndf

_Er sagte, er wäre krank_. - The speaker expresses doubt, disagreement or that what was said later turned out to be false.
_Er sagte, er sei krank_. - The speaker gives no clue as to whether the reported statement is true or not.
_Er sagte, er ist krank_. - The speaker expresses agreement or that he sees no reason to doubt the truth of the reported statement.


----------



## ablativ

While I agree with the first two sentences, I don't agree with sentence #3.

I consider #3 colloquial language, but otherwise and strictly speaking ungrammatical.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> I consider #3 colloquial language


Is standard language there is semantic distinction between 2. and 3. In colloquial language this distinction is for largely lost.


ablativ said:


> ..otherwise and strictly speaking ungrammatical.


No it is not. There is some justification in not calling this sentence_ indirekte Rede_ because it is no semantically equivalent form in _direkte Rede_. You might call is something like indirect_ reported fact_, if you need a name for it. Generally, German has no absolutely rigid consecutio temporum as we know it from Romance language and, under Latin influence, partially also in English. In German tenses have a meaning and they can be combined if the combination of these meanings represents what you are trying to say. German does not use KI in reported speech because of an abstract grammar rule that cannot be questioned but the grammar rule exists because KI is the semantically appropriate mood to be used in reported speech, i.e. you assert a statement as being _uttered_ but not as being _true_ or _false_.


----------



## Dan2

ablativ said:


> I consider #3 colloquial language, but otherwise and strictly speaking ungrammatical.





berndf said:


> German  does not use KI in reported speech because of an abstract grammar rule  that cannot be questioned but the grammar rule exists because KI is the  semantically appropriate mood to be used in reported speech,


Wenn ablativ recht hat (KI in "Er sagte, er sei krank" sei rein _grammatisch _erforderlich), dann erwarten wir (bei Sprechern, die KI benutzen) auch "Ich sagte, ich sei krank".  Wenn aber KI nur die semantische Rolle spielt, Unsicherheit zu äußern (so Bernd, insofern ich ihn verstehe), ergäbe "Ich sagte, ich sei krank" keinen Sinn.

Ich glaube, dass Sätze wie "Ich sagte, ich sei krank" in der Tat gesagt (oder geschrieben) werden, aber nicht so häufig sind, wie in 3. Person.  Vielleicht müssen wir also schließen, dass für Sprecher, die KI in 1. Person verwenden, KI eine meistens grammatische Rolle hat, für andere, eine semantische.

Recht also hättet Ihr beide.


----------



## ablativ

Danke für die diplomatische Antwort, Dan!


----------



## Darth Nihilus

manfy said:


> No, not at all!
> K1 is the proper verb mood to be used for reported speech. Officially,  K1 does not attach any opinion of the speaker to the reported speech.  You read/hear it most often in news reports - for legal reasons.
> 
> Generally, the use of indicative instead of K1 indicates agreement of the speaker, i.e. "Er sagte, dass er krank ist."
> Verb moods by themselves cannot express the speakers opinion with  absolute certainty! They are only an indication. Only explicit  statements can clarify the speakers opinion conclusively, e.g. "Er  sagte, dass er krank sei *und das glaube ich ihm auch*."
> 
> However, realistically you have to put it into perspective. What I said  above is correct for news reports and official documents and, let's say,  for written language in general.
> In spoken language, on the other hand, K1 has become somewhat rare and  it is most often replaced with indicative. So, when you suddenly hear K1  within an environment that's normally using indicative, then K1 sounds  like doubt from the speaker.
> 
> Unfortunately this usage pattern is hard to generalize! I know many  people who use primarily indicative, then others who use all verb moods  very correctly, and again others who tend to overuse Konjunktiv - all  you can do is: listen and adapt to that specific environment.
> *But for written language you should follow textbook rules!*



Danke! Alles klar!



berndf said:


> _Er sagte, er wäre krank_. - The speaker expresses doubt, disagreement or that what was said later turned out to be false.
> _Er sagte, er sei krank_. - The speaker gives no clue as to whether the reported statement is true or not.
> _Er sagte, er ist krank_. - The speaker expresses agreement or that he sees no reason to doubt the truth of the reported statement.



There's just one thing missing there: "Er sagte, er würde krank sein". _*In regard to reported speech*_, würde sein means...

a-) Same thing as in "Er wäre krank". The speaking is reporting something that he doesn't deem likely.
b-) Condition attached: "Er würde krank sein, *wenn*..."
c-) The original statement was: "Ich werde krank sein!!" (as odd as it may be..)


----------



## manfy

Darth Nihilus said:


> There's just one thing missing there: "Er sagte, er würde krank sein". _*In regard to reported speech*_, würde sein means...
> 
> a-) Same thing as in "Er wäre krank". The speaking is reporting something that he doesn't deem likely.
> b-) Condition attached: "Er würde krank sein, *wenn*..."
> c-) The original statement was: "Ich werde krank sein!!" (as odd as it may be..)


You're right! This is an alternative form of Konjunktiv II and is called "würde-Form" or sometimes "Ersatzkonjunktiv". It has the very same function as K2, hence a-) is the correct answer from your list.

Its usage pattern is also regionally different, and in style books you will often read that it should be avoided whenever possible and proper K2 should be used instead.
Personally, I don't frown upon the use of würde-Form, however I do agree with one style guideline: "Avoid würde-Form of the auxiliaries _haben_ and _sein_ and the modal verbs." That makes 8 frequently used verbs, hence their proper K2 is easy to learn, and it improves your language style considerably.

There are 2 cases, where the use of würde-Form instead of K2 is officially recommended:
1) Whenever K2 is identical with indicative preterite:
Er sagte, dass er sich freute.  The subclause might be misunderstood as indicative preterite.
Er sagte, dass er sich freuen würde.  

2) Whenever proper K2 sounds odd or outdated:
Er sagte, dass er mir hülfe.  That's odd! (or maybe it's "hälfe", I'm not even sure!)
Er sagte, dass er mir helfen würde.  

The reason why würde-Form is popular is obvious: It's very easy to form with würde + infinitive.
(Don't forget that probably 80-90% of native speakers learn German grammar once in primary school and for the rest of their lives they won't open any grammar textbook...and sometimes even dictionary!)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Wenn aber KI nur die semantische Rolle spielt, Unsicherheit zu äußern (so Bernd, insofern ich ihn verstehe), ergäbe "Ich sagte, ich sei krank" keinen Sinn.


Von Unsicherheit habe ich nichts gesagt. Ich habe gesagt, dass indirekte Rede, keine Aussagen darüber machen, ob die wiedergegebene Aussage richtig oder falsch ist, sondern ausschließlich darüber, dass sie getätigt wurde. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass der Sprecher sich bezüglich des Wahrheitswertes der wiedergegebenen Aussage unsicher wäre. Die Richtigkeit der wiedergegebenen Aussage ist einfach nur nicht Gegenstand des Satzes, so wie die _zwei plus zwei gleich vier_ nicht Gegenstand des Satzes _heute regnet es_ ist. Das heißt doch aber nicht, der Sprecher des Satzes _heute regnet es _hätte bezüglich des Wahrheitswertes der Aussage _zwei plus zwei gleich vier _Zweifel.

Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass es keine grammatische Regelhaftigkeit bezüglich der Verwendung des KI als Verbform der indirekten Rede gäbe, sonder nur, dass Aussagen mit der prinzipiellen Semantik einer Form übereinstimmen müssen. Der Sprecher ist demnach frei (oder freier als in einigen anderen Sprachen) abweichende Verbformen zu wählen um nuancierte Aussagen zu treffen. Durch Abweichung von der prinzipiellen Regel, KI zur indirekten Wiedergabe getätigter Aussagen zu verwenden, erweitert der Sprecher die getätigte so, wie ich es beschrieben habe.


----------



## Dan2

Ja, erst später wurde mir klar, dass "Unsicherheit" der falsche Begriff   war. Sorry, ich hätte redigieren sollen.  Vielleicht können wir uns auf   "Distanzierung" einigen?  Dieser Begriff, in Bezug auf den KI, ist in vielen früheren Threads (und anderswo) zu finden. Wenn wir nun behaupten, dass KI einfach Distanzierung einführt bleibt für mich ein scheinbarer Widerspruch bei der Verwendung, seitens einiger Sprecher, des KI in der 1. Person. Denn warum würde man - in den meisten Fällen - von seiner   eigenen Aussage distanzieren wollen?  Das scheint eher - bei diesen Sprechern - eine einfache grammatische Regel widerzuspiegeln.

Aber in Bezug auf die, die in der Regel KI nur im Falle der 3. Person   verwenden würden, können wir problemlos sagen, dass KI eine semantische Rolle spielt, und zwar Distanzierung andeutet.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Wenn wir nun behaupten, dass KI einfach Distanzierung einführt bleibt für mich ein scheinbarer Widerspruch bei der Verwendung, seitens einiger Sprecher, des KI in der 1. Person. Denn warum würde man - in den meisten Fällen - von seiner   eigenen Aussage distanzieren wollen?


"Distanzierung" heißt hier lediglich, dass der Wahrheitsgehalt der wiedergegebenen Aussage nicht Gegenstand der wiedergebenden Aussage ist, sondern dass es einzig darum geht wiederzugeben, was gesagt wurde. Dies ist in sich eine Tatsache, die vollkommen unabhängig von dem Wahrheitsgehalt der wiedergegebenen Aussage existiert und relevant sein kein. Dies gilt für die 1., 2. und 3. Person genau gleich.

Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: Der Chef kommt zum einem Angestellten und fragt: "Wo ist er Bericht über die Verhandlungen mit der XYZ AG?". Der Angestellte antwortet: "Der ist noch nicht fertig. Ich schreibe ihn heute Nachmittag.". Daraufhin wird der Chef ärgerlich und sage: "Ich habe ihnen doch vor zwei Tagen gesagt, ich wolle den Bericht heute Morgen auf dem Schreibtisch vorfinden". Der Chef wirft dem Angestellten vor, entgegen der expliziten Anweisung des Chefs den Bericht nicht rechtzeitig geschrieben zu haben. Für die Vorwerfbarkeit des Verhaltens des Angestellten ist einzig relevant, was der Chef gesagt hat. Was der Chef sich dabei gedacht hat oder was er heute darüber denkt ist hierfür vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## ablativ

Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei unterschiedliche Ansichten über die (Nicht-)Distanzierung zum Konjunktiv I in der indirekten Rede.

Hier (GfdS), im dritten Absatz, äußert man sich dazu, dass ein Bedeutungsunterschied vorhanden sein kann, wenn man den Konjunktiv I beziehungsweise den Indikativ in der indirekten Rede nach Einleitung von "dass" verwendet. 

Hier (BL) wird unter B1 gesagt: 





> Der Konjunktiv 1 hat im Deutschen nur eine einzige Aufgabe: Er stellt Aussagen als innerlich abhängig dar. Man fin­det ihn daher in der in­direk­ten Rede und ähnlichen Sätzen. Über den Wahr­heits­gehalt die­ser Aus­sa­gen (Rea­lis, Ir­rea­lis und Poten­tia­lis) gibt er keine Aus­kunft.



Die Wahlmöglichkeit, den Indikativ oder den Konjunktiv I zu nehmen, hat man ja nur nach Einleitung der indirekten Rede mit "dass", ansonsten ist der Konj. I ohnehin vorgeschrieben, wenn man sich absolut regelkonform ausdrücken will. (Die Ausnahme "reported fact" [berndf] lasse ich hierbei einmal außen vor. Daneben gibt es auch noch die "erlebte Rede", aber das ist wieder etwas anderes.)

Vertritt man BLs Ansicht, hat man kein Problem, über sich selbst im K I zu sprechen: _Ich sagte, dass ich krank __sei_. Mann stellt mit dem K I also nicht seine eigene Aussage in Frage, sondern der Konjunktiv ist eine rein formelle, grammatische Angelegenheit.

Vertritt man die Einstellung von GfdS, ist es relativ unsinnig, über sich im K I zu sprechen, da man seiner eigenen Aussage ja wohl Glauben schenkt. Hier würde man wohl immer den Indikativ verwenden (_Ich sagte, dass ich krank bin_).


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
 > German does not use KI in reported speech because of an abstract grammar rule..<
Even in the so rigid Romance languages and in Latin, usage came first and grammar rules followed :they just codified the usage for the joy of students.
I do not think there is a language on earth where you use any feature just to respect abstract rules. It means that, what you state for German, is also valid for all other languages.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei unterschiedliche Ansichten über die (Nicht-)Distanzierung zum Konjunktiv I in der indirekten Rede.
> 
> Hier (GfdS), im dritten Absatz, äußert man sich dazu, dass ein Bedeutungsunterschied vorhanden sein kann, wenn man den Konjunktiv I beziehungsweise den Indikativ in der indirekten Rede nach Einleitung von "dass" verwendet.
> 
> Hier (BL) wird unter B1 gesagt:
> 
> Die Wahlmöglichkeit, den Indikativ oder den Konjunktiv I zu nehmen, hat man ja nur nach Einleitung der indirekten Rede mit "dass", ansonsten ist der Konj. I ohnehin vorgeschrieben, wenn man sich absolut regelkonform ausdrücken will. (Die Ausnahme "reported fact" [berndf] lasse ich hierbei einmal außen vor. Daneben gibt es auch noch die "erlebte Rede", aber das ist wieder etwas anderes.)


Ich verstehde Dich wirklich nicht. Beide Quellen behaupten genau dasselbe, nämlich dass der Konjunktiv aussagt, dass der Sprecher keine Aussage über den Wahrheitsgehalt des Wiedergegebenen trifft.

BL: 





> Über den Wahr­heits­gehalt die­ser Aus­sa­gen (Rea­lis, Ir­rea­lis und Poten­tia­lis) gibt er keine Aus­kunft.



Vertritt man die Einstellung von GfdS, ist es relativ unsinnig, über  sich im K I zu sprechen, da man seiner eigenen Aussage ja wohl Glauben  schenkt.
Gfds: 





> Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die  Aussage über das Lesen des Buches für wahr oder unwahr hält





ablativ said:


> Vertritt man die Einstellung von GfdS, ist es relativ unsinnig, über  sich im K I zu sprechen, da man seiner eigenen Aussage ja wohl Glauben  schenkt.


Wie kann man bitte aus der Nicht-Tätigung einer Aussage auf einen Zweifel an ihr schießen? Einstein sagt in der speziellen Relativitätstheorie an keiner Stelle, dass die Wurzel aus 625 gleich 25 ist. Willst Du aus dem bloßen Fehlen der Behauptung schließen, dass Einstein diese in Frage stellt? So ist es auch mit dem KI in der indirekten Rede: Es wird keine Aussage darüber getroffen, ob die wiedergegebene Aussage richtig oder falsch ist. Diese Frage wird in der Aussage schlicht und einfach nicht thematisiert.


----------



## ablativ

Vielleicht lag das Missverständnis daran, dass - wie ich gerade gemerkt habe - der Link zu GfdS nicht funktioniert hat. Ich habe ihn gerade repariert.

Sollte das nicht der Grund gewesen sein, frage ich Dich, ob Du wirklich keinen Unterschied erkennst zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen:

GfdS:


> Die Sprecherhaltung unterscheidet sich also in Sätzen wie _Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen hat und Er versicherte, dass er das Buch gelesen habe: Verwendet der Sprecher den Konjunktiv, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage über das Lesen des Buches für wahr oder unwahr hält, verwendet er den Indikativ, so ist er von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt._



BL:


> Der Konjunktiv 1 hat im Deutschen nur eine einzige Aufgabe: Er stellt Aussagen als innerlich abhängig dar. Man fin­det ihn daher in der in­direk­ten Rede und ähnlichen Sätzen. Über den Wahr­heits­gehalt die­ser Aus­sa­gen (Rea­lis, Ir­rea­lis und Poten­tia­lis) gibt er keine Aus­kunft.


----------



## berndf

Wieso? Ich habe doch exakt diese beiden Stellen oben noch einmal zitiert:

GfdS: _, so lässt er offen, ob er die Aussage ... wahr oder unwahr hält
_
BL: _Über den Wahr­heits­gehalt die­ser Aus­sa­gen (Rea­lis, Ir­rea­lis und Poten­tia­lis) gibt er keine Aus­kunft.

_Ich habe geschrieben:_ Diese Frage [nach der Richtigkeit der wiedergegebenen Aussage] wird in der Aussage schlicht und einfach nicht thematisiert.
_
Wo ist da der Widerspruch?


----------



## ablativ

GfdS: Man überlegt, ob man die indirekte Rede im Indikativ schreiben will oder im K1. Steht man voll hinter der Aussage? Dann verwendet man den Indikativ. Hat man *eventuell, nicht unbedingt *Zweifel, nimmt man den K1. Allein die Möglichkeit bzw. die Notwendigkeit, sich über den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage Gedanken machen zu müssen, unterscheidet diese Aussage von der von BL,

in der man ohne diese Überlegungen, allein wegen der grammatischen Abhängigkeit des Nebensatzes (in der ind. Rede) zum Hauptsatz ganz automatisch und immer den Modus des Konjunktivs - auch wenn man von der Aussage überzeugt ist - anwendet. 

Ich sehe natürlich auch, und wir hatten diese Diskussion im Forum schon ein paar mal wie ein "running gag" viele Jahre hindurch, dass auch bei GfdS die Verwendung des Konjunktivs *nichts* über den Wahrheitsgehalt der ind. Rede aussagt, aber wenn man sich über ihn (den Wahrheitsgehalt) absolut sicher wäre, würde man ja wohl den Indikativ nehmen. Warum würde man sonst ausdrücklich schreiben, dass man, bei Verwendung des Indikativs, "von der Richtigkeit der Aussage überzeugt" ist? Das impliziert doch, dass man sich beim Konj.-Modus über die Richtigkeit doch nicht so ganz klar ist.

Das ist man sich bei BL auch nicht, das verstehe ich schon, aber ich sehe eben doch einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Aussagen. Ich möchte aber nicht weiter insistieren.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> GfdS: Man überlegt, ob man die indirekte Rede im Indikativ schreiben will oder im K1. Steht man voll hinter der Aussage? Dann verwendet man den Indikativ. Hat man *eventuell, nicht unbedingt *Zweifel, nimmt man den K1.


Da steht nur, dass KI nichts aussagt. Eine "Notwendigkeit, sich über den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage Gedanken machen zu müssen" ist etwas, was Du in den Text rein interpretierst und wofür es dort keinen Anhaltspunkt gibt.

Darüber hinaus wäre, auch wenn sich der Sprecher Gedanken darüber machten sollte, aus der Wahl einer neutralen Formulierung in keinster Weise auf einen Zweifel zu schließen. Aus der Nicht-Thematisierung eines Sachverhaltes ist zunächst nur zu schließen, dass der Sprecher nichts darüber sagen will, z.B. weil des seiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielt.


ablativ said:


> aber wenn man sich über ihn (den  Wahrheitsgehalt) absolut sicher wäre, würde man ja wohl den Indikativ  nehmen.


Nur dann, wenn es für die Aussage eine Rolle spielt. In dem oben aufgestellten Szenario ist der Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage irrelevant.


ablativ said:


> Ich möchte aber nicht weiter insistieren.


Och, warum eigentlich nicht? Ich finde das Thema sollte mal ausdiskutiert werden.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich halte den Indikativ, außer wenn man sich selbst zitiert oder sich jemandes Aussage zu eigen macht, für umgangssprachlich. Ich gebrauche ihn häufig, aber eben umgangssprachlich. 

Standardsprachlich bedeutet _Peter meint, es ist für einen Garantieanspruch zu spät_: „_Ich meine das auch." _Peters indirekte Rede wird gleichzeitig zu meiner direkten.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich halte den Indikativ, außer wenn man sich selbst zitiert oder sich jemandes Aussage zu eigen macht, für umgangssprachlich.


Auch nach  Einleitung mit "dass"? Denn darum ging es ja.


> ... wenn die indirekte Rede durch einen Nebensatz mit _dass ausgedrückt wird. Dann kann auch der Indikativ stehen._


 canoo.net


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Auch nach  Einleitung mit "dass"? Denn darum ging es ja.


Gerade dort. Gerade in diesem Fall, wird ja besonders oft auch standardsprachlich zwischen KI und Indikativ unterschieden, d.h. ist die inhaltliche Unterscheidung besonders relevant.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Gerade dort. Gerade in diesem Fall, wird ja besonders oft auch standardsprachlich zwischen KI und Indikativ unterschieden, d.h. ist die inhaltliche Unterscheidung besonders relevant.


Ganz genau, und weil eben auch standardsprachlich unterschieden wird, habe ich gefragt, ob SR den Indikativ nach "dass" für "nur" umgangssprachlich hält, während er nach canoo auch schriftsprachlich zulässig ist. 

Und dass besonders oft auch standardsprachlich zw. KI u. Indik. unterschieden wird/werde und dies für die inhaltliche Unterscheidung besonders relevant ist/sei, spricht doch dafür, dass Du ein Anhänger der GfdS-These bist. Bitte nicht schimpfen, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd, um diesen Thread zu verstehen, obwohl ich mich gerade in Konjunktiv-Fragen für einigermaßen kundig halte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich halte den Indikativ, außer wenn man sich selbst zitiert oder sich jemandes Aussage zu eigen macht, für umgangssprachlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch nach Einleitung mit "dass"? Denn darum ging es ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ... wenn die indirekte Rede durch einen Nebensatz mit _dass ausgedrückt wird. Dann kann auch der Indikativ stehen._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> canoo.net
Click to expand...

Der canoo-Satz _Der Mann behauptet, dass er bereits bezahlt hat_ gefällt mir gar nicht. 

Soll er standardsprachlich sein, so steht er wegen des Verbs _behaupten_ im Widerspruch zu meiner selbstgestrickten Regel (#31).

 Machte ich mir die Aussage des Mannes zu eigen, so würde ich kaum _behaupten_ gebrauchen; vielmehr würde ich sagen: _Der Mann *sagt*, dass er bereits bezahlt hat_ (implizierend: „_und das sage ich auch"_). 

Andersrum: Von jemandem zu sagen, er _behaupte_ etwas, scheint mir auszuschließen, dass man sich seine Aussage zu eigen macht.

Muss ich meine selbstgestrickte Regel vergessen? Oder hat canoo vergessen, den Indikativ als umgangssprachlich zu markieren?


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Ganz genau, und weil eben auch standardsprachlich unterschieden wird, habe ich gefragt, ob SR den Indikativ nach "dass" für "nur" umgangssprachlich hält, während er nach canoo auch schriftsprachlich zulässig ist.


SR hat nicht gesagt, Indikativ sei standardsprachlich unzulässig sondern hat wiederholt was ich oben auch schon gesagt habe: Standardsprachlich besteht immer ein semantischer Unterschied zwischen Indikativ und KI. Umgangssprachlich ist der Ersatz des KI durch Indikativ ohne semantischen Grund ("außer wenn man sich selbst zitiert oder sich jemandes Aussage zu eigen macht").


----------



## ablativ

> Der canoo-Satz _Der Mann behauptet, dass er bereits bezahlt hat gefällt mir gar nicht._





> Muss ich meine selbstgestrickte Regel vergessen? Oder hat canoo vergessen, den Indikativ als umgangssprachlich zu markieren?





> Erlaubt ist manches, - hingegen glaube ich, dass von einigen - mich eingeschlossen - in der gepflegten Schriftsprache der Konjunktiv, und zwar ohne _dass, bevorzugt wird.
> (Vor rund dreißig Jahren hatten wir es so in der Schule gelernt - nun gut, die Zeiten ändern sich, die Grammatik auch, aber so gewisse Hörgewohnheiten sind geblieben. ) _Glockenblume


Wir bewegen uns jetzt zu sehr im subjektiven Sprachgefühl-Bereich. Da man über "gustibus" nicht streiten kann, ist auch eine weitere Diskussion hier (nach meiner bescheidenen Ansicht und bei allem Vorbehalt) wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Wir bewegen uns jetzt zu sehr im subjektiven Sprachgefühl-Bereich.


I beg to differ. 
Dass der Indikativ grundsätzlich umgangssprachlich ist, steht fest. Dass ein Selbstzitat eine Ausnahme von diesem Grundsatz rechtfertigt, steht auch fest. Sich jemandes Aussage zu eigen zu machen, führt zu einem impliziten Selbstzitat. Meine Unzufriedenheit bezieht sich ausschließlich auf das meiner Meinung nach von canoo unglücklich gewählte Verb _behaupten_.


----------



## ablativ

Wenn es eine Regel gibt - und laut canoo gibt es die -, dass ein mit "dass" eingeleiteter Nebensatz in der indirekten Rede *grundsätzlich *im Indikativ stehen *kann *​(nicht muss), dann ist es egal, ob es sich um ein Verb wie "behaupten" (von dem man annehmen muss, dass die Aussage nicht unbedingt der Wahrheit entspricht) handelt, oder um ein Verb wie "sagen" (mit dessen indirekter Aussage man sich ggf. identifizieren kann). Entweder ist dies gängige Grammatik oder man "strickt sich seine Regeln selber", und dann ist man im Bereich des Subjektiven.   Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass diese "selbstgestrickte Regel" der Logik entbehrt, nur deckt sie sich eben nicht mit canoo. Bisher habe ich canoo immer als Referenz akzeptiert, auch in Fällen, in denen ich persönlich anderer Auffassung war.

Würde man die Aussage nach "behaupten" gar für eine Lüge halten, würde sich sogar der Konj. II anbieten: _Er behauptet, er wäre krank. _


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Wenn es eine Regel gibt - und laut canoo gibt es die -, dass ein mit "dass" eingeleiteter Nebensatz in der indirekten Rede *grundsätzlich *im Indikativ stehen *kann *​(nicht muss), dann ist es egal, ob es sich um ein Verb wie "behaupten" (von dem man annehmen muss, dass die Aussage nicht unbedingt der Wahrheit entspricht) handelt, oder um ein Verb wie "sagen" (mit dessen indirekter Aussage man sich ggf. identifizieren kann).


Ich denke, man sollte diese "Regel" eher als eine aus der Beobachtung des tatsächlichen Sprachgebraus sich ergebene Heuristik verstehen. Zum einen sind hier wohl im Gebrauch des KI die Grenzen zwischen den Registern etwas fließen und auch gibt es gewisse regionale Unterschiede (Schweizer z.B., die auch in der Umgangssprache den KI noch viel mehr benutzen als Deutsche und Österreicher, benutzen in auch in der Standardsprache viel regelmäßiger). Zum anderen herrscht hier wohl tatsächlich ein gewisser Ermessensspielraum. So sind z.B. hier SR und ich, die wir wohl beide ein ausgeprägtes und auch reflektiertes Empfinden für die Standardsprache haben, zu deutlich unterschiedlichen Beurteilungen gekommen.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Zum anderen herrscht hier wohl tatsächlich ein gewisser Ermessensspielraum.


Ja, und der ist subjektiv.


----------

